# Chiropractor Central Scotland?



## heebiejeebies (4 March 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My horse has been off work for a few months and I would like to give him a full MOT before being brought back into work! Can anyone recommend someone to come out to have a feel of his back?

Thanks


----------



## TPO (5 March 2013)

If is definitely a chiropractor you want then I'd say Fiona Mclellan; she's a vet who is now qualified as an osteo.

If you want a different type of therapy then there are plenty of other recommendations.


----------



## EventingMum (5 March 2013)

As TPO has said Fiona MacLellan. We've found her to be really beneficial for our horses.


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Thank you!

I'm just looking for someone to check his back and then I'll be getting a saddler out to make sure the saddle still fits ok, he has been out of work for a while now, really just because I didn't have time to ride so gave him some time off. 

Has Fiona MacClellan got a website or anything?


----------



## EventingMum (5 March 2013)

http://www.vetchiro.co.uk/


----------



## flying solo (5 March 2013)

Lisa Cleeton has worked wonders on my ponies, highly recommend her.


----------



## TPO (5 March 2013)

If you're not specific on "chiro" then I'd also recommend Maeve Grant (physio) and Liz Briscoe (Master EBW).

There is a bit of trial and error finding out who works for you and your horse. A few therapists are regularly mentioned online and from my personal experience I wouldn't let them  near my rocking horse; but some of these things you have to learn for yourself the hard way unfortunately!


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Thanks everyone, will have a wee look at all the names mentioned!


----------



## Jingleballs (5 March 2013)

Another vote for Lisa Cleeton - she's brilliant!!


----------



## mturnbull (24 March 2013)

A huge recommendation for Liz Briscoe! Google equine in motion and that should take you to her web page.


----------



## Brightbay (24 March 2013)

Lisa Cleeton has been great with my big lad with the sacro iliac problems.  She's both McTimoney Corley chiro and a qualified Veterinary Physiotherapist 

Oh, and my horse loves her - and he's picky about body workers 

vetphysioandmanipulation.co.uk/


----------



## holeymoley (25 March 2013)

Ooo I knew Fiona when she was training.


----------



## Marydoll (27 March 2013)

Wouldnt see past Liz Briscoe, shes great and picks up on everything


----------



## feisty_filly (27 March 2013)

Another vote for Lisa Cleeton


----------



## lapetitebruyere (5 April 2013)

Be wary that it will be an expensive process!! I wanted my boy MOT'd after comments about how a previous sharer rode him and got a physio out...one of the names that has been mentioned here... she reckons that he needs 4 treatments at 55 quid a pop... Am not entirely convinced he is as bad as she makes out, but being a horsey Mum, you know what it's like, you get it done "just in case"...


----------



## TPO (6 April 2013)

Any therapy isn't a quick fix; everything takes time so I wouldn't be put off because someone is able to give a vague timeframe. They've probably encountered similar and know how many treatments are required to rehab the muscles. A " healthy" horse should ideally be treated every 12 weeks in normal work and more frequently in harder work. If there are under lying issues that have gone unnoticed it will take time to " retrain" muscles that have been compensating etc I don't think it's right to judge someone simply   because they were upfront with a treatment plan. £55 is actually really reasonable for physio;£70 is usually nearer the mark.


----------



## lapetitebruyere (6 April 2013)

TPO said:



			Any therapy isn't a quick fix; everything takes time so I wouldn't be put off because someone is able to give a vague timeframe. They've probably encountered similar and know how many treatments are required to rehab the muscles. A " healthy" horse should ideally be treated every 12 weeks in normal work and more frequently in harder work. If there are under lying issues that have gone unnoticed it will take time to " retrain" muscles that have been compensating etc I don't think it's right to judge someone simply   because they were upfront with a treatment plan. £55 is actually really reasonable for physio;£70 is usually nearer the mark.
		
Click to expand...

Am not judging anyone... just saying that I know my horse and she told me some things he "wouldn't be able to do" that I know for a fact that he can do... with tons of pics and vids to back it up. But like I said, he is getting treated as I would rather err on the side of caution.


----------

